
How Instagram's Mike Krieger Took Its Engineering Org from 0 to 300 People - shifte
http://firstround.com/review/how-instagram-co-founder-mike-krieger-took-its-engineering-org-from-0-to-300-people/
======
oli89
tldr - with lot of cash.

